# Too much Carbon..



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Would too much carbon take into any effects in the tank?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think carbon is used for its absorbtion so I dont think you can have too much...although I dont use any. My ac500's came with a huge bag.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i got me an activated carbon as a xmas gift. Its about .75 liter in volume. For how long can I use that kind of amount in my filter system?

Thanks.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Would too much carbon take into any effects in the tank?


 Too much carbon might take out all the essential trace elements but Im not sure. Where is Donh?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Most trace elements required by fish are taken in through food (saltwater reef systems are a different story due to filter feeders). Using more carbon than is needed is just a waste of money.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks don for replying


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

I only use alot of carbon when I have fed my fish something that makes the water smell or if maybe I just added drift wood, carbon is most beneficial in the area of taking odors and color out of your water


----------

